

Pirate Bay working on a mysterious new site - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2376142,00.asp

======
jacquesm
You have to have respect for the pigheadedness of these guys though, most
people would pack it in after being sentenced to massive fines and jailtime,
instead they just keep on going _and_ find the time to roll out new stuff.

------
wybo
Wonder what this is going to be. User-friendly encrypted, onionized music-
sharing a la oneswarm? <http://oneswarm.cs.washington.edu/>

------
JeanPierre
I'm assuming that they make some sort of music player à la Spotify, but with a
P2P-system which makes it harder to find the user-IPs. The technology's been
out for some time already, so why not?

~~~
patrickod
would this not make it much easier for malicious 3rd parties to monitor where
music is being shared?

~~~
uxp
P2P is one of the most insecure ideas, in terms of privacy. Everyone must have
some address, and that address must be configured to server some file, of
which is copyrighted by none of the parties involved. Even if the program used
hides what IP addresses I am pulling that file from, netstat and sockstat will
be able to divulge that information.

The only thing I can think of is a P2P network, where every user of the
protocol becomes a node in a TOR like network, but then you will be dealing
with horrible bandwidth issues. My 7MBit DSL only has 1MBit upstream, which is
hardly enough for me to route more than 4 other user's traffic through. That
still doesn't solve the issue of privacy and anonymizing the users, since a
user of the program, even if he is not actively downloading and uploading a
file that he requested, is still liable for distributing a portion of the
copyrighted files other users are requesting and distributing. You may not get
the end point, but you'll end up with a whole bucketload of people
facilitating the infringement.

------
traplist
Possibly building a java/flash app that will automate the torrent process for
music torrents; Getting it is down to grooveshark/pandora level of just "type
in artist/song name"?

I'm not an expert in flash and not sure if a flash app would allow a remote
connection to a server other than the one where the flash app is hosted. I
think some XML file is required on the other server that flash will look for
to see if theres a wildcard to allow any domain to connect... I saw an exploit
once for twitter or facebook that used this. I am quite positive this could be
done with java though.

Basically a torrent client in java/flash that downloads mp3's only. Because
mp3 files are fairly small the downloaders not becoming seeders shouldn't be
much of a problem (so long as desktop torrent clients grow as the music site
grows, which I think it will).

EDIT: I think this is a fairly good and obvious tactic to create the next big
thing. Basically take a desktop app and find a way to put it on a website.
Eliminating the need to download an app (torrent client in this case) can
dramatically increase popularity.

------
michaelty
I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of record label
executives suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced.

~~~
benologist
Right, just like when they announced videobay and all the rest of the stuff
that never happened or turned out to just be a turnkey script they uploaded.

~~~
die_sekte
ipredator happened.

------
milkshakes
if it is indeed a p2p spotify, i hope it comes with an api!

------
rick_2047
Wouldn't it be funny if this was just a large bag of nothing? I mean, there
will be all the fearing in record executives and all the press and all that
and they just upload one lousy image or better yet a propaganda?

~~~
shadowpwner
They've done this before, hyping up some secret "ultimate piracy tool" based
on relevant news, but turning out to be nothing. I'm a little skeptical of
musicbay actually turning out to be anything.

